# NEW from PARAGRAFIX: TOS Bridge Photoetch



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

I've just finished designing the photoetch set for the newly re-released TOS Bridge from AMT (it also works with the original issues). Every button on the fantastic TOS Graphics designed decals is masked by the PE to make lighting a breeze ... and there's even a Mirror Universal imperial emblem for the turbolift door.

It will be shipping o/a December 3 with an MSRP of $29.95.

More info and pre-ordering *here*.


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

Looks good.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Hoo boy!

Promise all the holes line up with the decals?


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

Oh yeah! I will be ordering me one of these! Great work Paul!


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

NICE!

But no NOMAD in this set? ;-)


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

One of these days I really need to clean up the 3D model I did of Nomad and make it available.


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

Another must-have kit. Thanks Paul!


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

Paulbo said:


> One of these days I really need to clean up the 3D model I did of Nomad and make it available.



YES! YES! YES!

Please.


----------



## feek61 (Aug 26, 2006)

Paul those look amazing!!

I'm in for a set for sure and thanks for the compliment on the decals. 

Great Job

Will


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

mach7 said:


> YES! YES! YES!
> 
> Please.


Yes sir!


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

feek61 said:


> Paul those look amazing!!
> 
> I'm in for a set for sure and thanks for the compliment on the decals.
> 
> ...


I call 'em like I see 'em!

Thank you for your kind words as well.


----------



## enterprise_fan (May 23, 2004)

Not wanting to complain about your superb product but there seems something missIng. Are you doing a second sheet containing the frames for the large upper monitors and photoetch for the lower bank of small monitors below them? If you aren't could you? 

I know we are asking you for more than we should but the main monitor sure could use a facelift.


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

I can't speak for Paulbo... but due to the size of the frames you are referring to... the large displays and the forward display... Paulbo may have entertained the possibility of doing frames for those parts but saw that doing so would double or triple or even quadruple the cost of the PE set due to the size of the parts and might have ruled them out as not quite worth the cost. Forgive me if I am over stepping... but the size of those parts may be the problem.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

EF, Drew hit it right on the head. Doing a single set with everything would have been cost prohibitive. That being said, I am working on the display frames. If I can make them inexpensively enough (with a few other items) I'll be releasing them. Right now I'm cocentrating on converting Acreation's PE sets, then it's the TOS Galactica, but I've already made a lot of progress.


----------



## feek61 (Aug 26, 2006)

Paulbo said:


> EF, Drew hit it right on the head. Doing a single set with everything would have been cost prohibitive. That being said, I am working on the display frames. If I can make them inexpensively enough (with a few other items) I'll be releasing them. Right now I'm cocentrating on converting Acreation's PE sets, then it's the TOS Galactica, but I've already made a lot of progress.


If you do indeed plan to do the display and overhead graphic frames for this kit; please contact me. Since we had to use the existing tooling for the graphics; some of the correct sizes of the graphics were modified to fit the existing tooling. If you are planing on doing the displays; lets work together and make them accurate.


Will


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

That would be fantastic. I can print films that are perfect for lighting. Thanks!

(I thought to contact you earlier, but I wasn't sure of your agreement with PL.)


----------



## feek61 (Aug 26, 2006)

Paul, sent you a PM


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

And replied to. :wave:


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

Yes! Keep talking, keep talking...


----------



## TrekFX (Apr 15, 2004)

Sometimes it's fun to be the fly on the wall :hat:

Gotta fly now...


----------



## Cappy1 (Jan 17, 2011)

Looking good Paul. I hope to get all the little goodies you've got cooking.
Not to get off the specific topic, but on one that I think is related.
What is the feasibility of a variety of metallic decals being produced for the figures
uniforms. Is that a good idea or would they be too small. Obviously they could be 
painted on. The end result, however, is not very clean and looks painted on. I'm
kinda looking for a better method or ideas.


----------



## Shado1980 (Jul 15, 2009)

Cappy1 said:


> Looking good Paul. I hope to get all the little goodies you've got cooking.
> Not to get off the specific topic, but on one that I think is related.
> What is the feasibility of a variety of metallic decals being produced for the figures
> uniforms. Is that a good idea or would they be too small. Obviously they could be
> ...


This is something I'm hoping for too. I was a bit disappointed to not see any Starfleet emblems on the decal sheet for the uniforms. Hopefully an aftermarket set of decals will make an appearance soon:thumbsup:

I wonder if some Starfleet arrowheads from the 1/2500 models would work?

The kit supplied decals are wonderful. Leaps and bounds above what came in previous releases. Great work feek61


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

Cappy1 said:


> Looking good Paul. I hope to get all the little goodies you've got cooking.
> Not to get off the specific topic, but on one that I think is related.
> What is the feasibility of a variety of metallic decals being produced for the figures
> uniforms. Is that a good idea or would they be too small. Obviously they could be
> ...


Great idea!:thumbsup:


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

Any timeline on when the displays would be available? Not trying to rush you, just getting an idea when I should expect them to be available so I can time my work for them.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Great idea on the decals, Cappy. I'll mention it to Jeff "JT Graphics" when I speak to him next.

No timeline yet, Opus. Just really started exchanging emails with TOS Graphics today. Will clued me in on several details I hadn't previously known - for example, I'd never really noticed that the lower series of displays are not all the same size, but it's obvious now.


----------



## Cappy1 (Jan 17, 2011)

Thanks guys. Sometimes I do get a good idea. Don't forget the sleeve rank braids. Correct me if I'm wrong. The delta and the braids are a black backed titanium gold color ?. 
With Paragrafix, DLM and hopefully JT, we might just be able to put together some really nice builds with out all the headaches, previously associated with this kit.(good times indeed). So Paul, with what you have coming, what recommendations would you make to prep the kit ?. For those that have it.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

I just uploaded a scan of the prototype sheet - check out the first post again as the photos been replaced.

The first set had a large reject rate because I'd made the under-the-console grills a shade too thin. I beefed them up a little and they'll run fine now. Here's one of the non-reject sets:


----------



## feek61 (Aug 26, 2006)

That looks amazing!!! The grills are fabulous!


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Thanks Will! I'm looking forward to hearing your opinion once you've got a set in your paws ... hopefully by Monday or Tuesday.


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

The level of detail is amazing! The pattern of grills resemble that of a Persian rug.


----------



## irocer (Aug 22, 2000)

I have to get one of these! The Nautilis set was the first Paragrafix PE I used and it was great. I am trying to do a accurate Bridge with lighting- this set will help greatly! 

Does anybody know if a kitted light set is being made ?


----------



## feek61 (Aug 26, 2006)

Paul was kind enough to send me the PE set for the bridge control panels and all I can say is they are amazing!!! This is a "must-have" for an accurate bridge kit; the detail is fabulous (but of course all of Paul's work is). I can't wait to have all of the little buttons lit up on my bridge model. I will be nice after almost 40 years to have a somewhat accurate bridge (with lights). 

Thanks Paul!!


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

Will these also work with DLM's accurate kit pieces? I think he has raised buttons on the clear pieces of the stations.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Unfortunately not. Though Don's pieces are awesome and the etch wouldn't really add anything to them.


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

Paulbo said:


> Unfortunately not. Though Don's pieces are awesome and the etch wouldn't really add anything to them.


Paul, how soon until we see our invoices for these?


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

I am hoping by the first of the week. The prototype sheet yielded a problem with the lower console grills and that set things back a few days for me to design new artwork and have a new phototool made.


----------



## irocer (Aug 22, 2000)

Paulbo, any update on when the set will be available? I am a long from needing it, but was just curious.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

irocer said:


> Paulbo, any update on when the set will be available? I am a long from needing it, but was just curious.


Unfortunately it's well behind schedule - the first prototype sheet showed a flaw (I made the lower console screens too thin - they etched fine, but were too delicate and broke up during cleaning) and I received the corrected prototype sheet on Friday. Luckily that sheet was perfect.

It's been released for production, but it will be 2 to 3 weeks before I receive the production run ... or it would be if Christmas and New Years weren't in the way. Not sure of the exact ETA at this point.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Bridge etch started shipping today! It would have been out the door in 2013, but the local PO didn't announce that they were closing noon on New Years Eve.


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

Got my bridge set today!

Nice job! VERY well done!

Thanks


----------

